# GRAND FUSION (TEXTURES album in the making)



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

An album in the works, I'll be presenting the tracks with the gear I'm using:


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I'll be following along Brian!


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

MarkM said:


> I'll be following along Brian!


Appreciated. This first piece may seem brief and to the point, but it leads into the second piece, which I'll get up within the week. I've already composed about 8 pieces, but have to do videos. I think I've done 300 or so compositions over the past few years, but I'm finally getting the hang of proper EQing, so that the instruments and tracks are more separated and not so blended into a bland or dark mix. Live and learn, lol


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Track 2 - Gaia


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Track 3 - Iommi (originally a tribute to Iommi, then it became more of a James Bond thing)


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Track 4 - dreamy soundscape


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Track 5 - Psychedelic and a bit spacey


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the vids Brian. Sounds great. I'm digging deeper into getting sounds for my own stuff with the limited gear I own so this thread is giving me some ideas.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I am enjoying following along, you really have your gear working well.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Track 6 - Emotions in Motion


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

MarkM said:


> I am enjoying following along, you really have your gear working well.


I like being able to use 1-3 fingers on a keyboard... doing some layering, and having it come out epic, lol. Really adds to a backing track.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Track 7 (bluegrass + metal lead)


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Track 14 (jumped ahead to make this video)


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Track 15


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Track 12


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Brian Johnston said:


> Track 12


Haha. Provocative lyrics for the masses!!


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Track 16


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Track 8


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Brian that is truly disturbing, makes me hurt really bad inside! I have a huge family and I am moving towards being the patriarch of the clan. The kids in our family are the future, should anyone hurt them I would be a nasty human, I am not a christan and would not forgive or forget!


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Track 9


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Track 22


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Track 23


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Track 21


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Track 20


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Track 24


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Track 25


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Track 10


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Track 26


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Track 29


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Track 11


----------

